# This is my person to hate! Stay away!



## dogloverhascatsigh (Jun 27, 2010)

So my cat charlee is well, satan, no other way around it. Althought she has resuced at 3 weeks, bottled fed, and cared for she hates everyone. Growls, and hisses at everyone but those in my family.

So my friend comes over, and is sitting on my couch for a good hour and all of the sudden Charlee runs up gets nose to nose with her, then settles down in her lab and starts growling. Never bites, never tries to attack, just sat on her lap for the next hour and growled.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Poor Charlee, taken from momcat and litter mates at 3 weeks of age, never learned any socialization skills from momcat or bite inhibition from littermates. It's crucial to kitties' upbringing that they stay with the momcat and litter mates until at least 11 weeks old. That's when they learn how to interact with other animals, with people, kids, and how to control their bite and claws. Charlee is not "satan", she's acting the only way she knows and no one has taught her differently. It's difficult to undo her lack of social skills, but most cats are pretty food motivated and you can start by giving her treats for good behaviour and pets too _when _she's nice nice. If she's growling on your lap just say a firm "no", pick her up and put her down on floor and ignore her. Hopefully she'll learn to be nicer. Teach her to come on command, by saying her name and then "come" and give her a treat. If she is purring and being sweet do tell her she's a "good girl" and really give her affection---cheek or chin rubs or whatever she really likes---doesn't always have to be a treat. Always reward any good behavior and ignore and verbally reprimand bad.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My first kitten was not as unfriendly, but she definitely tried to use her teeth & claws to communicate. If she wanted to play she would attack you (like the halloween cats with the arched back & poofed tail), if she wanted down she would bite you, if you sprayed her with water for being naughty she would attack over & over---I started too look like I had some serious cutting issues!! I got her at 6 weeks & like catloverami said, she was not "socialized." My flatmate & I saw an almost immediate change in Pumpkin (the kitten) when we cat-sat a friend's adult male cat. She regressed some a few weeks after the male left, but she has been a sweetheart ever since we adopted another male kitten about a month ago.


----------

